# Well, i thought i didnt have to get on the roof...



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

Had a cap on it, unscrewed the cap and it was filled with water. Rolled my machine out and the cable just wouldnt go in, lol. It's things like this


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

So that capped c.o. is over the building sewer or not? Some yahoo put that there to fool someone. Maybe some hack sold the homeowner a c.o. installation but just threw that pipe in the dirt. Wow. I've never seen that before.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

I snaked it from the roof and listened around the ground. The pipe came out of the house about six feet from where the foe cleanout was placed.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

What a mystery.... Interested to hear if you find anything else out


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

I suspect a handy man did this


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I put one of these in at the homeowner's request to hide "certain" things....I didn't ask for specifics. The guy also had a hidden room in the house from the prohibition days.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Wow! I gotta use that one, lol that made me roll for a bit.....good stuff right there, cap it fill it with water and wait for the call back


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

Went back today and dug up the main sewer coming out of the house and cut in a new 4" double clean out. I was rushing and forgot to take a finished picture, Mondays are always busy.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

I did take a picture of how nicely the cast iron cleaned up. Side of a 4 1/2 diamond blade


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Nathan901 said:


> I did take a picture of how nicely the cast iron cleaned up. Side of a 4 1/2 diamond blade


Damn... Looks like they had to dig a deeper hole to install the fake cleanout than they would have to install a real one... :blink::no:


----------

